

An Amazon Co. tried to kill our startup. We got them to change their TOS instead - sharan
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-09/13/startup-versus-amazon

======
sharan
A blow-by-blow on our blog: <http://blog.indee.tv/2012/09/indee-vs-amazon-
withoutabox/>

------
ajshroff
Crazy!

